# some previously owned reptiles



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

the anole was a rescue that had come sea freight in a consignment of tyres all the way from savanha USA to Stoke on Trent in the UK.


----------



## finny (Apr 12, 2007)

nice!


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 12, 2007)

nice reptiles


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice looking snakes, where abouts are you located to be able to have access to those types of species?


----------



## Adam (Apr 12, 2007)

Chris we do have international members on this site.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 12, 2007)

Adam said:


> Chris we do have international members on this site.


 
lol Adam.. I know! I was just curious as to where he lived that's all.. Doesn't say in his profile.. And NO I wasn't flamming, was just wondering.

But now that I've read his first post again. I see it says the "UK"


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2007)

The last two of of a royal python?..do you still have it?


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the look of the royal (ball) pythons. They have some amazing morphs, but I even just like the normal ones.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, that last python is just beeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuutiful.

Simone


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 13, 2007)

in picture order green anole/dumeril boa/anery corn snake/male royal/female royal. I no longer have any of the species, the anole was just a lodger lol.


----------



## Adam (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn I love those Royals!!!! Sort of remind me of the scaleless Deathadders.


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 13, 2007)

the royal python although a very attractive snake is very reclusive so unfortunately they spend most of their time hiding. They do come out at dusk though.

I much prefer to have the carpet python as he really is a show snake and he never uses his hide.

Corn snakes are also the same and spend most of their time buried under substrate, the Dumeril is an ambush snake and will spend days/weeks buried in one position waiting for a meal. Dumerils are ferocious stirkers as they do not tend to chase prey and only get one shot, they are the fastest strikers that I have seen.


----------



## krusty (Apr 14, 2007)

great pics.


----------

